# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Tour đi Singapore giá rẻ

## sale1dulichanhsaomoi

Du lịch Singapore – Sentosa
			   (Thời gian: 4 ngày / 3đêm -> Bay Hàng không Việt Nam )
Singapore có gì độc đáo? ở nơi đâu bạn có thể cảm nhận dược sự pha trộn hài hòa giữa văn hóa, ẩm thực, nghệ thuật và kiến trúc như ở Singapore. Có rất nhiều đIều về một thành phố hiện đại để bạn khám phá khi đến với đất nước Singapore độc đáo – từ hình dáng sắc nhọn mang kiến trúc của những vỏ sò ở Esplande  cho đến những cửa hiệu thời trang sang trọng dọc theo phố Ochard và các khách sạn ấn tượng với những tiện nghi cao cấp.
NGÀY 01:       HÀ NỘI - SINGAPORE                        (ĂN: C)
07h30': Xe ôtô và hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, đưa quý khách ra sân bay Nội Bài đi chuyến bay thẳng VN745 lúc 10h40' đi Singapore. Tới sân bay Changi (Singapore) lúc 15h05 xe đón quý khách về khách sạn. Ăn tối, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Fort Canning Lodge*** hoặc tương đương.
NGÀY 02:       SINGAPORE - SENTOSA                  (ĂN: S,T,C)
Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn thăm quan Vườn thực vật (Botanic Garden) nơi được coi như lá phổi xanh của thành phố, thăm Cơ sở sản xuất và chế tác kim cương, Cửa hàng dầu gió. Ăn trưa (BBQ Hàn quốc). Chiều quý khách thăm đỉnh Faber - ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Singapore, đi cáp treo sang Khu du lịch Sentosa (1 lượt) thăm Bảo tàng Sáp với những hình ảnh sống động về con người và lịch sử S’pore, ngắm toàn cảnh S’pore từ Merlion Tower. Sau bữa tối trên đảo quý khách thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn nhạc nước màu mới đẹp nhất Châu á. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
NGÀY 03:       SINGAPORE - JURONG BIRD PARK             (ĂN: S,T,C)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách tham quan Vườn chim Jurong – vườn chim lớn nhất Đông Nam Á, nơi tập hợp của hơn 9000 con chim thuộc 600 loài khác nhau trên thế giới (quý khách đi tàu điện một đường ray thăm toàn cảnh vườn chim và xem buổi biểu diễn xiếc độc đáo của các loài chim). Chiều, đoàn tiếp tục thăm quan thành phố: Toà nhà Quốc hội, Tượng đài Dr. Stamford, công viên Merlion nơi có bức tượng Su tử biển biểu tượng của đất nước S’pore, nhà hát Esplanade có hình trái Sầu riêng trên vịnh Marina, Suntect City. Mua sắm tại các cửa hàng miễn thuế & các trung tâm thương mại. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
NGÀY 04:       SINGAPORE - HÀ NỘI             (ĂN: S)
Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách tự do thăm quan thành phố và chuẩn bị hành lý cá nhân. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đi chuyến bay thẳng VN744 về Việt Nam lúc 16h05. Tới Nội Bài lúc 18h35, xe ôtô đưa quý khách về  Hà Nội. Chia tay, kết thúc chuyến đi.    
GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH DU LỊCH: 12.500.000 VNĐ
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 15 khách)
Khách lẻ vui lòng liên hệ để được ghép đoàn.

* GIÁ BAO GỒM:
- Khách sạn theo tiêu chuẩn3* (Phòng đôi, nếu khách lẻ nam hoặc nữ sẽ ở phòng 3 người)
- Hệ thống KS 3*: KS Royal/ Fort Canning/ Quality/ Windsor/ Lion City hoặc tương đương
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình
- Xe máy lạnh đời mới : trong và ngoài nước
- Vé MB VN chặng: HAN – SIN – HAN. Phí SB quốc tế, an ninh hàng không (82 USD/ người lớn; 75 USD/ trẻ em).
- Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt
- Vé thắng cảnh vào cửa lần 1
* GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:
- Chi phí cá nhân, đồ uống , hành lý quá cước, tiền điện thoại, phí giặt là trong khách sạn.
- Chi phí phòng đơn
- Tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và lái xe địa phương: 2 USD/ khách/ ngày tour 
* GHI CHÚ:
- Trẻ em ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ.
- Giá có thể thay đổi khi hàng không tăng phụ thu nhiên liệu
- Chương trình và giờ bay có thể thay đổi tuỳ theo ngày khởi hành cụ thể

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
VP: Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư  - Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3998 1323/ Hotline: 0986 416 286 – Mr Huy
Email:  anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com
Website: DuLichAnhSaoMoi / Home 

NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!

----------


## sale1dulichanhsaomoi

Du lịch Ánh Sao Mới - công ty rất chuyên nghiệp

----------

